# are these accurate angles?



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

You have missed the point of shoulder (too high), line of scapula (too far forward), the point of buttock (too high), center of stifle (too high I think.. harder to tell from the photo) and top of hip is too far forward.


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

thank you for correcting it for me. i appreciate it.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Just so you know, in this image it looks like Bella is back at the knee. I may have the location of the elbow a bit high.. I think the angle at the point of shoulder is a little more open than what I have drawn. 

FWIW I like Bella's coupling very much.. smooth and strong. I wish her hocks and knees were a bit lower and she was posed better. I think she is a better horse than this photo says she is. I love a bay tobiano.. but that is after the conformation critique. 

I don't care what color the horse is if the conformation is good. I also do not care what the horse's head shape is (there are those who hate certain head types) as long as the head attaches to the neck correctly. 

You don't ride the head and you don't work the color... All that aside I think this horse, who looks to be quite young, is a pretty good one.


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

thank you  she turns 8 years old on july 13th. i have been away from her for about 4 years now. which explains lack of muscling and so forth- as she was only a pasture puff.. that is also the reason for poor photos. but i finally go home on march 3rd!! so i will make sure to take better conformation shots when i get there  i appreciate your critique. i do not know what back at the knees means though. could you please explain this to me? any problems that could arise because of this?


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

the first picture is of her at right about 2.5-3 years old. quite a bit ago, but it shows her legs more. the others are somewhat recent. within the last few months. not very good conf shots, but maybe you get a better idea of her legs?


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

i will make sure to take better ones when i get home.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

These are a bit better. I like the front, shoulder and copuling. She is a bit back at the knee. Her hind end is whispy and in need of muscle. Her hocks are a bit high and she has a capped hock.. not an unsoundness (unless from recent trauma).. more a blemish. 

Lower hocks would bring her leg a bit more forward and give her more power. A longer distance from top of rump to point of buttock would help too.. and more muscle. Trotting hills and learning to shift her balance to the rear and use her abdominal muscles would really make this horse look much better.


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

ok, thank you for letting me know. she has been out of work for 4 years, so i will have my work cut out for me.. when i get home, i will start doing some exercises to help build her muscles. since she is back at the knees, would she benefit from these for protection:

Professionals Choice Knee Boots


----------



## yourcolorfuladdiction (Feb 19, 2012)

I would really discourage boots that add too much support, as your horse may then rely on them, your horse is not back at the knee enough to need anything but regular work for strengthening. I would also encourage you to have her bring her head down and lift her back so she can develop more of a topline and maybe work on some flexion in the next, her neck topline is under developed. You can do that on those hills 

I'm actuall worried about her hoof and ankle angles. Talk with your farrier and vet (preferably together). She might need an adjustment in the way she's being done so that she doesn't have so much slope to her pasterns.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Are you planning on jumping her over 2'6"? If not, keep your money in your pocket and not on the boots. They are good, but until she has her foundation and you are actually working her hard IN a sport, leave the boots out of it. 

In the first photo of post #6 her toes look a might long and she is a bit "slipper footed" behind. She might benefit from a trim and light plates for a few months to get her heels longer and her toes shorter. The long toes do not help her slight back at the knee and they can be a source of tripping and excess extension of the tendons. 

In all reality, if you can find someone who knows what they are doing to look at your horse 'hands on' and advise you, you would be better off than taking advice on her (or her conformation) from an internet forum. 

I can tell you what I see in the photos. What I saw standing next to her might be the same or more or less. 

I like to temper what I say with "Advice is usually worth what you pay for it!"


----------



## mlouati1389 (Jan 21, 2012)

i only plan on doing trail riding with her. i was hoping once i got her trained and conditioned, we could do competitive trail riding. but that is a not a necessity. no jumping for me. i am a leisurely rider. i was just looking for an activity we could both have fun in a few times a year.

the first picture in post #6 is when she was around 3 years old. she is almost 8 years old. when i get back to tennessee in a couple weeks, she will be do for a trimming. i will then take a picture of her hooves and see if you still see what you speak of. hopefully not. but i will do what needs to be done to get her the help she needs. 

she has always had issues with her hooves.. it is been a constant battle since she was 3 months old to maintain them, due to unfortunate circumstances. but it is getting better as she grows with age, thankfully.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

She will make a fine horse for what you plan. She still needs training and to be light on her forehand. It will help her HUGELY to have this training as she works over varied terrain. 

Good luck. 

PS: I have been all over TN. I love it there.


----------

